

A memorandum by C. Thomas after witnessing the first atomic bomb explode - reledi
http://imgur.com/a/aIlY8

======
reledi
User "Obojo" [1] on reddit received (a copy) of the memorandum from a janitor
at an elementary school.

[1]: <http://www.reddit.com/user/Obojo>

